# Please bring it back???



## Growingitlong (Jan 4, 2005)

The "all" page at the bottom of the threads.  Am I the only one who miss the all" page.  If I want to read a thread, it was nice to be able to open all the pages at once and just read instead having to open page 1, page 2, etc.  you know what I mean?  Please can I have the ALL page back?  Please, pretty please?


----------



## godzooki (Jan 4, 2005)

girl, I hear you!! I've asked about this a few times but never got an answer.


----------



## luvSLave (Jan 4, 2005)

Co-signing.  Being able to view the whole thread was very useful for those multi-pagers where I couldn't remember where I'd left off.  All that jumpibg from page to page drives me crazy.  The "jump to first unread" feature doesn't help because it assumes I read all the posts if I'd been to the thread before, which is not always the case.


----------



## Growingitlong (Jan 5, 2005)

Girls,  I really miss  it.


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 5, 2005)

I agree. I was wondering about that today. Bring it back please.


----------



## foxybronx (Jan 5, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing!  I miss it too


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 5, 2005)

Co-signing on it all....it is a lil...ummm...tiresome...and stressful on the ole eyeballs...lol.


----------



## jasmin (Jan 6, 2005)

I really miss that feature.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jan 8, 2005)

Yessss We Need That Feature!


----------



## Growingitlong (Jan 9, 2005)

Ladies, I am really hoping that they bring back this feature.  It was so handy.  We really NEED this feature!!!


----------



## keni5 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey ladies please sign my petition for the "all" button. the topic is att mods-petition


----------

